# Is Ipsy Bag Worth It?



## ItsMissMathers (May 1, 2013)

I was previously a subscriber to Birchbox and Beauty Army, but I decided to trade Beauty Army (seriously, they're _not_ worth it) for the Ipsy bag. It looks like they send a lot of good products, and a lot of full sized stuff. I love that they send a makeup bag too! What I was wondering is if they send *good *products? Is there a wide variety of brands and cosmetics? I get my first bag this May and I'm so excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't want to end up disappointed like I did with Beauty Army.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 1, 2013)

With any subscription I think you take the risk of being disappointed with that said I personally have liked a lot of the Ipsy bags especially since the name change from My Glam to Ipsy. I would say they are worth the $10 you pay into it some months are not as great as others but again that goes with the territory and personal preference for items.

I subbed to BB for almost 9 months and found that I was constantly let down with their box compared to the glam bag (I've been subbed to Ipsy for a little over a year now) most months, so I totally understand your frustration there. I think they send out a good variety of brands and products one of my favorites has been the Pacifica blood orange lotion from a few months back. I'm seriously addicted to the stuff it smells so good!


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

Is it worth it? Depends on your expectations. I'll always tell people that because people have different expectations. While Ipsy sends out more full size products most of the items they send are not prestige or higher end brands. Many of the items are drugstore items or companies that buy from private label manufacturers. I've been a Birchbox subscriber for three years near the end of May, Beauty Army since the day they launched (though took a three or four month break) and Ipsy since they launched as MyGlam and I have to say with Ipsy I've probably used 75%+ of the items while Birchbox and Beauty Army between 50% to 75% of the items. I have other subscriptions as well but personally I find that I use the items from Ipsy more than any other company. So again, it all depends on your expectations.


----------



## nishino (May 1, 2013)

This might help you decide:

list of all Ipsy 2013 bags and products:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132110/spoilers-ipsy-2013-product-list-updated-monthly


----------



## gemstone (May 1, 2013)

If you are someone that sticks to nicer/more prestigious brands, ipsy will be a disappointment.  But, if you are willing to try a lot of stuff from brands you can buy at CVS or that you haven't heard of, then it is a great deal.  Just remember, you can always cancel if you decide you don't like it.  I can't see ipsy sending out lower "value" bags anytime soon, as that is something a lot of people love about ipsy.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 1, 2013)

Ever since the name change they have improved the quality of the bags themselves, which I like.  Also, if you follow the monthly threads, someone typically posts the retail value of items received, and every month I have been subscribed it has beenwell over the $10 I spent and can get some nice stuff.  Yes, there are some brand partners that have not so great reputations, but most of the partners are great.  Of course there is always the option to trade with someone else.  I love doing trades to get rid of something I didn't like and replace it with something I want.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 1, 2013)

I have liked Ipsy so far. Jan 2013 was my first bag. I am semi-new to make-up and Ipsy gives me a chance to try things I might not have tried before, and certainly might not have purchased a full size of without trying it first. Out of the four months I have gotten so far I have used almost everything. I did re-gift a hairspray to my sister because I do not use hair spray.

Even in March when I felt the bag was a bit "light" in comparison to other months, I still felt it was worth the $10.

I think the people who are most often disappointed in Ipsy are those who already have a ton of make-up so they likely have all the colors and such anyway, or people who do not the idea of not getting to choose exactly what shade or whatnot they get. Nothing wrong with either of those two types, but Ipsy just may not be a good fit for them.


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

I had the Feb and March bag, and unsubscribed for April. I resubbed for May tho -- I've been liking the spoilers so far. They do have lower end brands than other sub services --I personally like higher end brands cause getting samples from those brands will help me decide if I wanna splurge for the full size. I almost never use any of my Ipsy products from the two months I subbed. I tried the eyeshadows--but didn't like them. I'm picky with brands so I think that's why I didn't like it..For example, I don't like made in china items, unless it's from a brand that I already trust. But that's just me.

edit: BTW, I like using lower end brands too -- I use Revlon, Covergirl, etc..but I use them cause they're reputable and good quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ipsy sometimes sends out products that are just lacking in quality..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 1, 2013)

I think it is absolutely worth it. While it may not be many high end brands (though they have sent out Urban Decay, theBalm, etc), it is a great way to try new things and get fun new things to play with. I have several subs and they all serve a different purpose for me!

Birchbox - I like it for the points and to try high end skincare, etc.

Glossybox - For the large samples and the frequent international brands, mostly high end.

Ipsy - for lots of fun makeup, they aren't afraid of sending color, smaller brands I haven't tried

Starlooks - for my real makeup collection building needs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is absolutely worth it. While it may not be many high end brands (though they have sent out Urban Decay, theBalm, etc), it is a great way to try new things and get fun new things to play with. I have several subs and they all serve a different purpose for me!
> 
> ...


 Oohh..I've been intrigued by Starlooks. How is their makeup line, in general?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2013)

Yes. Yes. Yes. Ipsy is more than worth it!

It's a bag full of happiness each month.

I love this sub. And I use mostly high end makeup...YSL, Givenchy, Make Up Forever, UD etc.

(But I am open to all makeup..high price doesn't always mean higher quality)

Also I subscribe to many of the subs, BB, GB, SS, NBTT etc and Ipsy is absolutely one of my favorites. It's PURE FUN!!!!!!!!!

Btw, judging from the spoilers, this seems like a really great month to start your sub.

Plus for once there is no waitlist!!!!


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. Yes. Yes. Ipsy is more than worth it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Glossygirl (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oohh..I've been intrigued by Starlooks. How is their makeup line, in general?


I love the starlooks makeup line...one of my favorite subs. I won a Jan box from the MUT contest, I also won a March box from a blogger, and I just received my April box from my subscription...love all of them!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 1, 2013)

Last month was my first month subscribed to Ipsy, and I loved it and was disappointed at the same time. I love that I was introduced to new brands, loved that we got a variety of items, loved the color theme and the bag. The only particular issue I had was that the only thing I ended up actually using was the cheapest, most widely available item (the hair powder). The other products just didn't end up working out for me, but I'm still glad I had the chance to find that out. I am the type of person that usually likes the quality of higher end brands, but I know it's not impossible for new brands to have that same quality. So while last month was kind of a miss for me, I am still excited for next month (especially seeing the spoilers), and I feel like it's definitely worth the $10.


----------



## LolaJay (May 1, 2013)

This thread just changed my mind about subscribing! I caved and signed up. I used to get Birchbox, but didn't renew after a year. I am going to be canceling my Julep Maven subscription since I usually skip each month anyway. (Horrible experience with their products!)

So now it's Glossybox and Ipsy for me!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This thread just changed my mind about subscribing! I caved and signed up. I used to get Birchbox, but didn't renew after a year. I am going to be canceling my Julep Maven subscription since I usually skip each month anyway. (Horrible experience with their products!)
> 
> So now it's Glossybox and Ipsy for me!


 Me too...but I still get BB - 2 in fact and Julep!  Although I may be skipping Julep for the next couple of months, I have polish overhaul!


----------



## guenivere (May 1, 2013)

I joined Ipsy - over a month on the waiting list and then my first bag was a disappointment. 3 of the items were really poor quality compared to BeautyArmy and Birchbox. I've already canceled Ipsy. $10 for a mascara that doesn't last (even with various primers), a shadow in a cheap compact (that was most talc!), and a really low quality nail polish? No thanks.


----------



## guenivere (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined Ipsy - over a month on the waiting list and then my first bag was a disappointment. 3 of the items were really poor quality compared to BeautyArmy and Birchbox. I've already canceled Ipsy. $10 for a mascara that doesn't last (even with various primers), a shadow in a cheap compact (that was most talc!), and a really low quality nail polish? No thanks.


 Oops, I meant $10 for an EYESHADOW, not mascara. Blah.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2013)

I am in the minority, but I did not like ipsy. I've subscribed in the very beginning and then a few more times when they were ipsy but I've just never used anything I got. I prefer high end brands, and ipsy just doesn't have them. Also, I already have MORE than enough full sized eyeshadows, pink lip glosses, etc. Full size make up items are NOT why I subscribe to birchbox. I don't want them and do not need them, especially from the brands ipsy sends out.So like everyone else said, it depends on what your expectations are.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are someone that sticks to nicer/more prestigious brands, ipsy will be a disappointment.  But, if you are willing to try a lot of stuff from brands you can buy at CVS or that you haven't heard of, then it is a great deal.  Just remember, you can always cancel if you decide you don't like it.  I can't see ipsy sending out lower "value" bags anytime soon, as that is something a lot of people love about ipsy.


 I love trying all kinds of different products, especially so I can do a wide range of reviews for my blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ItsMissMathers (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in the minority, but I did not like ipsy. I've subscribed in the very beginning and then a few more times when they were ipsy but I've just never used anything I got. I prefer high end brands, and ipsy just doesn't have them. Also, I already have MORE than enough full sized eyeshadows, pink lip glosses, etc. Full size make up items are NOT why I subscribe to birchbox. I don't want them and do not need them, especially from the brands ipsy sends out.So like everyone else said, it depends on what your expectations are.


 I saw in a couple of their bags they sent full sized Urban Decay eye shadows and things like that. Did you never get those?


----------



## ItsMissMathers (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. Yes. Yes. Ipsy is more than worth it!
> 
> ...


 Do they do it kind of like Birchbox does? Do 'spoilers' but everyone has a chance of getting different things, or does everyone get the same items in their bag?


----------



## ItsMissMathers (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is absolutely worth it. While it may not be many high end brands (though they have sent out Urban Decay, theBalm, etc), it is a great way to try new things and get fun new things to play with. I have several subs and they all serve a different purpose for me!
> 
> ...


 Ohhh, I've never heard of Starlooks. How does that one work?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MKHeatherM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw in a couple of their bags they sent full sized Urban Decay eye shadows and things like that. Did you never get those?


 I got a mini urban decay eyeliner and a thebalm mascara, but it really isn't enough to be redeeming for me personally. I have almost every urban decay eyeshadow already anyway, lol.


----------



## gw3ndolyn (May 1, 2013)

I personally think it's worth it. It's true (like many others have said) that they don't have the most prestige brands but they tend to give me stuff that I would actually use and it's worth the price I pay. I like to try all sorts of products (drug store brands and all sorts of brands they sell at Sephora and stuff) and Ipsy has definitely opened my eyes to other brands. They send both full sized products AND deluxe size samples. Overall, I am impressed with this.


----------



## americanclassic (May 1, 2013)

Just look at previous bags to get a general sense of their monthly contents. I think it's great if you like actual _makeup_. The bags have very little variation, so there's not much customization going on (unlike Birchbox--although I reaallllyy don't believe their beauty profiles mean anything); the plus side of this is, you won't get like an $8 bag while another person gets a $40 bag in the same month (i.e. no bag jealousy). The downside is, there's no point in having 2+ subscriptions.

If you get skeeved out by relatively obscure brands like Mirabella, you might not like Ipsy. They do feature a lot of great name-brand products (e.g. The Balm eyeshadow, UD eyeliner, etc), but you'll get more of the obscure brands (obscure doesn't necessarily mean shady or bad). However, you _always_ get makeup, and they're great about introducing a wide variety of products in fun colors (i.e. last month I got a bright blush I would have never purchased on my own, but I ended up loving it). Just a head's up--if you abhor lip gloss, you might get disappointed by Ipsy. I think I have like 8+ different lip glosses from them, over the course of a year or so lol.


----------



## belleamour (May 4, 2013)

April was my first Ipsy bag and like someone mentioned, I was impressed yet a little disappointed at the same time. I'm not a picky person but I also coupon so I get a lot of makeup products for cheap. I do however love the bag that it comes in. I wish Target was still doing those free beauty bags but since they're not, I decided to try ipsy. I'll keep up with the subscription bc I wasn't completely let down (pink is my favorite color!!!) but after a few months, I'll see if I'm actually using the products.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 13, 2013)

I joined in oct and like others have said its really a matter of personal preference. I love ipsy..yes i have gotten a cpl bags i didnt like but i see it as worth it in the long run. I try brands ive never heard of and am able to decide if i would want full size...plus if you like the product you get a coupon code from ipsy to order..if not you have a cute bag and some knowledge. I love that you can cancel anytime so if you really hate it youre not stuck for months...however i have yet to hate it...the good bags have more than outweighed a few bad items.


----------



## LindaD (May 13, 2013)

I personally love Ipsy because it gives me an opportunity to try out things I never would otherwise. I like that they pair with smaller companies that I would otherwise never hear about and they work with them to get discounts on full products if you've enjoyed them.

It also depends on what you're expecting. I'm a Birchbox subscriber too, and I always prefer my ipsy bags to whatever Birchbox decides to give me. I signed up for Birchbox before I heard about any of the others (a yearly, so I can't get out of it, sigh), looking forward to playing with makeup, but most months I only get one actual makeup item (the others are perfume (every single box), body lotions, hair products, face washes, etc) (and oddly enough, in my 9 boxes I've still haven't gotten a twistband, which if you go by the internet, everyone gets every other month). ipsy provides me with makeup (and in much bigger sizes than those foil packets I get with my Birchbox) and I happen to like the small selection, since I don't feel like it's a bait-and-switch situation like Birchbox. I do like the Birchbox points system, but I will probably cancel my subscription after it runs out.


----------



## LindaD (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MKHeatherM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they do it kind of like Birchbox does? Do 'spoilers' but everyone has a chance of getting different things, or does everyone get the same items in their bag?


 If you look at the previous months, there's actually very few variations (you can see the 2013 list here), everyone usually gets the same four items and the fifth might be one of two things (though some products might have up to four different shades). This month got kind of crazy (you can see the May spoiler page in this forum, we got kind of crazy trying to figure out how all the variations might work), since there are 14 different products. Everyone was guaranteed a Zoya nail polish and a Yaby concealer, but the other three things varied. But even so, 12 different items is way less variation than what Birchbox does (I think the only thing I've gotten that was in their spoiler video was the Whish shaving cream, which, let's face it, I'm not going to spend $20 on to get the full size no matter how good it is and I'm getting the Marvis toothpaste this month). But the great thing about having so few variations is that there's bound to be someone out there who wants what you don't want and happens to not want something that you wanted, so you can just swap!


----------



## ItsMissMathers (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you look at the previous months, there's actually very few variations (you can see the 2013 list here), everyone usually gets the same four items and the fifth might be one of two things (though some products might have up to four different shades). This month got kind of crazy (you can see the May spoiler page in this forum, we got kind of crazy trying to figure out how all the variations might work), since there are 14 different products. Everyone was guaranteed a Zoya nail polish and a Yaby concealer, but the other three things varied. But even so, 12 different items is way less variation than what Birchbox does (I think the only thing I've gotten that was in their spoiler video was the Whish shaving cream, which, let's face it, I'm not going to spend $20 on to get the full size no matter how good it is and I'm getting the Marvis toothpaste this month). But the great thing about having so few variations is that there's bound to be someone out there who wants what you don't want and happens to not want something that you wanted, so you can just swap!


       I got my May bag and I was very happy with it! I loved all my products and they were all full sized! Except for the lip gloss by Juice Beauty, it's half the size of their regular lip gloss they sell on the Juice Beauty site. But hey, I'm not complaining, it's still the same size of most lip glosses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## talors511 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MKHeatherM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my May bag and I was very happy with it! I loved all my products and they were all full sized! Except for the lip gloss by Juice Beauty, it's half the size of their regular lip gloss they sell on the Juice Beauty site. But hey, I'm not complaining, it's still the same size of most lip glosses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 so they're still gsreat??


----------



## americanclassic (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *talors511* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so they're still gsreat??


 
Just for comparison, since I got both today. Below is the Ipsy bag:





cute bag, full-sized Pacifica rollerball perfume, Mirabella lipstick (probably full size), full-size Zoya nail polish, big St. Tropez bronzing lotion (not pictured, but the sample is 1.7oz), mini concealer pan

and this is my May Birchbox:





a rollerball pen, Beauty Protector heat protecting hair spray, a perfume sample, COOLA SPF lotion, Sumita eyeliner. 

keep in mind, the mini SPF bottle is literally the same height as the Zoya nailpolish. it's really a matter of personal choice--I think both are great, but Ipsy always wows me with how much they send (much larger samples). Birchbox points are great though; every other month you basically get $10 in credits if you review the products.


----------



## loliki (May 16, 2013)

I definitely think so, Ipsy is by far my favorite subscription service. I stick with BB because the points system makes it a good value (3 free months every 4 months or so) but I never get wowed or really excited by the boxes.

I'd definitely give Ipsy a go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If nothing else it's usually very easy to trade the generously sized samples!


----------



## MistySkebo (May 16, 2013)

> I was previously a subscriber to Birchbox and Beauty Army, but I decided to trade Beauty Army (seriously, they'reÂ _not_ worth it) for the Ipsy bag. It looks like they send a lot of good products, and a lot of full sized stuff. I love that they send a makeup bag too! What I was wondering is if they sendÂ *goodÂ *products? Is there a wide variety of brands and cosmetics? I get my first bag this May and I'm so excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't want to end up disappointed like I did with Beauty Army.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ipsy is worth it.may was my second time getting it &amp; this month alone I got 5 full size samples .


----------



## ameristar (May 18, 2013)

A warning about ipsy... I went on the mailing list and they charged my card without telling me they were going to. It was a dollar, but still, a company that is so liberal with charging my card WITHOUT letting me know they're going to do it just seems fishy to me, and the address the charge was from was a personal address, so I cancelled right away and let them keep my dollar and nothing else. Charging me for a waiting list when I haven't even gotten a thing from you? It pissed me off royally!


----------



## ameristar (May 18, 2013)

Sorry I mean waiting list not mailing list damn autocorrect!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ameristar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A warning about ipsy... I went on the mailing list and they charged my card without telling me they were going to. It was a dollar, but still, a company that is so liberal with charging my card WITHOUT letting me know they're going to do it just seems fishy to me, and the address the charge was from was a personal address, so I cancelled right away and let them keep my dollar and nothing else. Charging me for a waiting list when I haven't even gotten a thing from you? It pissed me off royally!


 That happens with a lot of companies, it's just an authorization hold to make sure your card is valid, and the charge will fall off, you won't actually be charged the dollar...

They do it whenyou sign up for the waiting list that way as soon as there is a spot for you, they can charge your card and you'll be all set.


----------



## LindaD (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ameristar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A warning about ipsy... I went on the mailing list and they charged my card without telling me they were going to. It was a dollar, but still, a company that is so liberal with charging my card WITHOUT letting me know they're going to do it just seems fishy to me, and the address the charge was from was a personal address, so I cancelled right away and let them keep my dollar and nothing else. Charging me for a waiting list when I haven't even gotten a thing from you? It pissed me off royally!


This is apparently a common question that comes up, it's on their FAQ page:

Why was I just charged $1? Last Updated: Feb 28, 2013 11:29AM PST
Some of our subscribers may see a $1 charge in their bank records for each subscription they purchase.
The $1 is _not_ a fee from us at ipsy, but rather, is most likely a fee that your bank has charged you for the transaction. Or, it may simply be a hold that your bank has placed. We have seen this most commonly with pre-paid cards or gift cards. You may need to contact your bank for further information on the additional $1 charge.

Please note: Your bank WILL reimburse this $1, usually immediately, and sometimes within a few days. It is not a tax or a fee, but rather, a temporary charge until the actual billing goes through.

If you have questions or concerns, please do shoot us a note by clicking "Email ipsyCare" on the right, and we'll be happy to help!
 
-------------------------------------------
I've seen this occasionally from on my credit card in the "Pending" section. It gets refunded in a day or two and it never actually shows up on my billing statement.


----------



## ameristar (May 18, 2013)

The problem was it came from a company that wasn't called ipsy but rather personalized beauty disco, which I'd never heard of in my life, and confused me. I guess my main problem was it isn't said anywhere on the page, and since my card text messages me when charges are made it threw me off a lot. Besides that I had other problems mostly because I didn't realize the products were drug store brand before I signed up to the mailing list. Now I'm going to join glossy box instead. But I didn't know about the charge and FAQ so thanks for telling me. When I sign up to glossy box I will be more aware of a "test" charge.


----------



## zadidoll (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ameristar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The problem was it came from a company that wasn't called ipsy but rather personalized beauty disco, which I'd never heard of in my life, and confused me. I guess my main problem was it isn't said anywhere on the page, and since my card text messages me when charges are made it threw me off a lot. Besides that I had other problems mostly because I didn't realize the products were drug store brand before I signed up to the mailing list. Now I'm going to join glossy box instead. But I didn't know about the charge and FAQ so thanks for telling me. When I sign up to glossy box I will be more aware of a "test" charge.


 Personalized Beauty Discovery is Ipsy's parent company. PBD owns MyGlam, Ipsy, Circus by Andrea and potentially other stylist branded products. It'll show as "_Personalized Beauty Disco_" on some bank statements due to a character limit. It's a temp charge and will drop off within a few days.


----------



## colorfuldez (May 21, 2013)

I feel like ipsy is worth it..I just got a bag yesterday and there was like 1 thing I wouldn't use but the rest I would...I looked up all the prices and mine came out at about $50 it's good if you wanna try out different brands to see what else is out there..you may find a new brand you love


----------



## samhanhle (May 21, 2013)

I would love to subscribe and have all of that products ship to my house but they only ship in US don't they??? How about make-up-lover in all over the world?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dockmaster (May 21, 2013)

They now ship to Canada also.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 22, 2013)

> A warning about ipsy... I went on the mailing list and they charged my card without telling me they were going to. It was a dollar, but still, a company that is so liberal with charging my card WITHOUT letting me know they're going to do it just seems fishy to me, and the address the charge was from was a personal address, so I cancelled right away and let them keep my dollar and nothing else. Charging me for a waiting list when I haven't even gotten a thing from you? It pissed me off royally!


 When i first signed up i got the dollar charge too...but it was in the fine print...i reread everything and they did say there is a dollar hold placed on your card.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ameristar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A warning about ipsy... I went on the mailing list and they charged my card without telling me they were going to. It was a dollar, but still, a company that is so liberal with charging my card WITHOUT letting me know they're going to do it just seems fishy to me, and the address the charge was from was a personal address, so I cancelled right away and let them keep my dollar and nothing else. Charging me for a waiting list when I haven't even gotten a thing from you? It pissed me off royally!


 I've already replied to a different post of yours regarding this but I do have to say I can agree that they should have that as a disclaimer when you first sign up. The only thing, after the quiz, that the site has is "_*Glam Bags are available in the U.S., U.S. Territories, &amp; Canada. U.S. shipping is free. Taxes apply to bags shipped to California, New York, &amp; N. Carolina. Canadian shipping is $4.95. Learn more_" The link goes to the Ipsy Help site which states this:



> Thank you for becoming a Glam Bag subscriber!
> 
> The Glam Bag is currently available in the United States (including its territories, PO Boxes, and AP, DPO, and FPO boxes), and, most recently, Canada and its territories and military locations (please learn more about Canada shipping and billing here). In the U.S., Glam Bags are currently sent via US Postal Service and DHL. In Canada, Glam Bags are sent from the U.S. via Purolator International Economy (a partner of Canada Post). We are constantly exploring options to ensure we are delivering you the absolute best service for your order each month.
> 
> ...


----------



## ameristar (May 22, 2013)

It's no big deal, and I feel foolish for having been so angry about it, but I just feel a company should be more upfront. I shouldn't have to wonder why they're making charges to my account when I've purchased nothing yet (I was only on a waiting list) and they didn't say anything about Personalized Beauty Discovery being on the statement as opposed to Ipsy. I need to be more informed before I sign up for stuff like this but really, how much effort does it take to type a little warning? I would have been fine with it had I known. I'd thought someone had gotten my account info when I got the notification text from my card company. I have never experienced Amex holding money on any other online purchases I made with their prepaid card. But they're not a scam, I realize that now.


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ameristar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's no big deal, and I feel foolish for having been so angry about it, but I just feel a company should be more upfront. I shouldn't have to wonder why they're making charges to my account when I've purchased nothing yet (I was only on a waiting list) and they didn't say anything about Personalized Beauty Discovery being on the statement as opposed to Ipsy. I need to be more informed before I sign up for stuff like this but really, *how much effort does it take to type a little warning?* I would have been fine with it had I known. I'd thought someone had gotten my account info when I got the notification text from my card company. I have never experienced Amex holding money on any other online purchases I made with their prepaid card. But they're not a scam, I realize that now.


 I absolutely agree. In this day and age you can't be too careful so it would be nice if up front the disclaimer was there about the potential for a $1 temp charge and that it'll show up as Personalized Beauty Discovery or Disco.


----------



## samhanhle (May 23, 2013)

Oh! Have just found a company called Parcel Zoom (www.parcelzoom.com) they actually provided me a shopping address in USA then ship it to my country later. I'll try to have a glam bag ASAP but may be I can wait until have few of the bags and ship together to save cost! 

Anyways, those beauty products look so attractive!!! we have in here (Vietnam) kind of high-end brand like Menard, Dior, Lancome or Korean ones, but not these things...


----------



## lissa1307 (May 31, 2013)

> Oh! Have just found a company called Parcel Zoom (www.parcelzoom.com) they actually provided me a shopping address in USA then ship it to my country later. I'll try to have a glam bag ASAP but may be I can wait until have few of the bags and ship together to save cost!Â  Anyways, those beauty products look so attractive!!! we have in here (Vietnam) kind of high-end brand like Menard, Dior, Lancome or Korean ones, but not these things...


 So glad you found a company that does that. Make sure you spread the word. I know a lot of girls that are outside the us and canada would love to hear about this.


----------



## bellerenee (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it worth it? Depends on your expectations.


 ABSOLUTELY depends. I have very low expectations (hehe) so I am ALWAYS excited about what comes in my Ipsy bag. Even if I don't end up liking a product, trades here are so easy, or I save something for a gift if I know someone else will love it. For me, I feel like my $10 goes a long way with Ipsy and that's why I stay subscribed.


----------



## Abloommedspa (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a lot of friends that get the Ipsy bag! From what they have told me, most months are great, but there will always be times when you don't like something. I think the best advice is to not judge after your first bag. wait for a few to see the range of products you get to make your decision! I think you will end up liking it though!


----------



## MistySkebo (Jun 7, 2013)

> A warning about ipsy... I went on the mailing list and they charged my card without telling me they were going to. It was a dollar, but still, a company that is so liberal with charging my card WITHOUT letting me know they're going to do it just seems fishy to me, and the address the charge was from was a personal address, so I cancelled right away and let them keep my dollar and nothing else. Charging me for a waiting list when I haven't even gotten a thing from you? It pissed me off royally!


----------



## MistySkebo (Jun 7, 2013)

I noticed the same thing when I called them&amp; asked they said that they put it back on my card.they did but,I agree it was strange.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2013)

Called who?


----------



## KellyAnne (Jun 7, 2013)

I LOVE Ipsy. I was subscribed to Birchbox and Starlooks as well. I cancelled them both because Ipsy had more full size products and more items tat I could use. Not to mention BB was not worth the money every single month and Ipsy is.


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cherilynn8 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have really enjoyed ipsy and think that they have been totally worth it.. Birchbox disappoints me at times but the last few boxes I have been really happy with.. especially since they are partnering with higher end brands like lancome!!  I use a lot of the products and what I decide I don't wish to use or things not for me I pass on to my nieces.  The price is only $10 so worth it for me.. I am a member of julep but am canceling since I just used all my points.


----------



## sarah576 (Jun 7, 2013)

For me personally, Ipsy is worth the $10, but if I had to choose between Ipsy and Birchbox, I would choose Birchbox. 

It just comes down to your personal taste. I have a lot of makeup and skincare stuff already, so I enjoy trying samples of higher end brands I usually wouldn't purchase myself. I like a wide variety of brands and products, from skincare to haircare to makeup, and I enjoy occasional "lifestyle" extras like chocolate or a headband. That is what Birchbox does. There have definitely been some birchboxes I've been underwhelmed by.. Last month was not my favorite, for example. But I still get to review the items and earn points, and their rewards program is amazing!

Ipsy, on the other hand, seems more hit or miss to me. Either I love the products and I'm overjoyed, or I don't love them and I don't get anything out of it (no rewards points). The product sizes are definitely way bigger, and the total dollar value is most likely greater also. But everyone gets mostly the same box that is mainly always makeup, and sadly, a lot of the colors don't flatter my skin tone! I got many full size products, but only a couple do I really use, and I don't love when they are private label brands I've never heard of like the Sation nail polish.

I enjoy both the subs, and plan to stay with both at least for a while longer, but Birchbox fits me better.


----------



## colorfuldez (Jun 14, 2013)

I got my bag today and it had like $70 worth of products..all stuff I would use.


----------



## AvaCaitlyn (Jun 17, 2013)

I really want to get the Ipsy bag. Last month's seemed so awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kenziedegen (Jun 18, 2013)

> I was previously a subscriber to Birchbox and Beauty Army, but I decided to trade Beauty Army (seriously, they'reÂ _not_ worth it) for the Ipsy bag. It looks like they send a lot of good products, and a lot of full sized stuff. I love that they send a makeup bag too! What I was wondering is if they sendÂ *goodÂ *products? Is there a wide variety of brands and cosmetics? I get my first bag this May and I'm so excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't want to end up disappointed like I did with Beauty Army.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Totally worth it! Ipsy is the one bag/sub I'm never disappointed with.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 27, 2013)

I will get my first Ipsy bag in July and I just subscribed to Julep.


----------



## chocolatte (Jul 7, 2013)

I just subscribed to Ipsy but they put me on the waitlist. Any ideas how long that will take? After reading reviews I can't wait receive my first box!!


----------



## cherilynn8 (Jul 7, 2013)

I was put on the wait list and it wasn't even a week and I was in so I didn't miss any boxes while waiting to be added to membership.. Hopefully it will be like that and you will love your first box! 

cheri


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just subscribed to Ipsy but they put me on the waitlist. Any ideas how long that will take? After reading reviews I can't wait receive my first box!!


 They've been opening up subs every month, so I'd be really surprised if you didn't get in for August! I don't think anyone has had to wait longer than the next month for a while now...


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah I think most people get off the wait list within a month, and I definitely think Ipsy is worth subscribing to. The samples have only been getting better and better. As long as you don't expect crazy high end things every month, you should be pretty happy (and they do send high end things occasionally).


----------



## tamarama (Jul 9, 2013)

I just wanted to add my thoughts on BB v. Ipsy: Birchbox is--to me--a bit more of a yuppie/hipster type of vibe than Ipsy. I originally bought BB as a gift for someone else last September, and about two months in, we were reading about how lame the box was (it was the GOOP versus not-GOOP box, which was a bit of a controversy at the time) compared to some other people's boxes, and found the link to Ipsy. In December, she gave me a gift sub to Ipsy, and I've been with them ever since. BB sends stuff in the boxes that is just...not beauty-related enough, sometimes. Now, I do subscribe to both boxes *now* but mostly because I dumped KlutchClub and thought I'd try somethign else with my $18.00. For instance, BB sends tea bags. This works for some people (particularly people who drink hot tea) but, I'd hate getting this in my box/bag. They sent post cards last month, pretty much for no apparent reason. I've always been happy with Ipsy. Yes, it's sometimes some pretty humble brands (NYX is a repeat in my bags, Sexy Hair shows up *all* the time in my bags) but other times, not so much. I have never had a single bag that I didn't at least "like." I think there's been about three products in the last year that I've been more than "Meh" about. One thing that's irritating to me, but that Ipsy has no control over, is that sometimes go to the "promoting makeup company's" website to use my Ipster discount, and then find out that they've got RIDICULOUSLY inflated prices (I'm looking at you, Mirabella. Close second there, Cailyn). I always want to write their customer service lines: "Dear unknown, not-famous makeup corp: You realize that you're charging as much as brands with serious name recognition and incredible reputations, right?"


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 12, 2013)

I just hit my 1 year mark being a BB subscriber. I love the non-makeup aspect of the box so it's wonderful for me. I am much more interested in trying new high-end skin and hair products and BB has not let me down. But it did lead me to this forum where I have been lurking for a few months. I have been wanting to make more of an effort to mix up my minimal makeup routine and the people posting here convinced me to sign up for an Ipsy bag. Oh , how I wanted June's bag but I did not sign up until 06/16 so too late. But I am waiting for July's bag to arrive and according to my tracking info it should be here today or Monday. So I would think if you sign up early in the month you most likely will get next months bag.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got my first Ipsy bag and I am happy with it. For $10, it's a fun way to experiment.


----------



## MistySkebo (Jul 14, 2013)

> I just subscribed to Ipsy but they put me on the waitlist. Any ideas how long that will take? After reading reviews I can't wait receive my first box!!


----------



## MistySkebo (Jul 14, 2013)

I was on the waiting list for 4-5 months before I was able to get a bag.now its been 6 months and I love it.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jul 14, 2013)

> I just subscribed to Ipsy but they put me on the waitlist. Any ideas how long that will take? After reading reviews I can't wait receive my first box!!


 You and me are in the same boat! I hope we get our bags soon!!


----------



## jessrose18 (Jul 16, 2013)

im three bags in and so far i love it!  i love half the products i have gotten have been ok with others and have reordered 2 things...so far its a lot of fun!  i have also refered friends and we can trade with each other


----------



## yousufatik (Jul 18, 2013)

If you are someone that sticks to nicer/more prestigious brands,ipsy will be a disappointment. But,if you are willing to try a lot of stuff from brands you can buy at CVS or that you haven't heard of,then it is a great deal.*timeline covers* Just remember,you can always cancel if you decide you don't like it. I can't see ipsy sending out lower "value" bags anytime soon,as that is something a lot of people love about ipsy.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 8, 2013)

If you are  6 years old to 18 year old you will love ipsy. I am in my 40s and tried it . I have a daughter in the 20s and I have got ipsy for myself and her for about 6 months.  I seriously have never used anything in the ipsy bag . I don't like products made in china and I like high end items. The stuff in the bag I have got are stuff I can get for a dollar and my local beauty store. ( example the brand nyx? ) My daughter in her 20s  didn't want anything in the ipsy bag either. Now I have seen items from urban decay   Demeter and other brands in ipsy that I would have been trilled to get. Even the month they had pacifica products non was in my bag and my daughters bag. I basically get a dry shampoo in each bag. The bags are adorable  but if you want high end items and care about ingredients I would not get ipsy. If I had a daughter who was very young I would get this for her its for people who want to start a makeup collection and have little money. I personally want to try high end items to see if I like them to add to my collection. I do love birchbox


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't think age has anything to do with whether or not you will like Ipsy, nor does income. I am 29 and I love it. My sister is 17 and she does, too. If you can find the things Ipsy's been sending out for a dollar, please direct me to your stores...it's not just for "people who want to build a makeup collection and have little money"...it is for people who like getting a fun bag of beauty stuff every month. 

(I don't see how you get a dry shampoo in each bag, seeing as how Ipsy has never sent out dry shampoo...Birchbox has several times, however...)

I personally will take the occasional NYX or drugstore product from Ipsy over the tanning wipes, foot wipes, protein bars, and ziploc bags from Birchbox (though I have subbed  to both for a long time, and JUST cancelled Birchbox today, and both have their purposes!)  

I have found that over the last year+, of all of my subs, I've probably gotten the most consistent value out of Ipsy. I think it's a good mix of makeup, skincare, haircare, and fragrances that leans more heavily toward the makeup side of things, which I like! 

I've cancelled Birchbox, Glossybox, and Starlooks over the last month (Glossybox a couple of months ago, actually) but am considering a second Ipsy sub, if that tells you anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think age has anything to do with whether or not you will like Ipsy, nor does income. I am 29 and I love it. My sister is 17 and she does, too. If you can find the things Ipsy's been sending out for a dollar, please direct me to your stores...it's not just for "people who want to build a makeup collection and have little money"...it is for people who like getting a fun bag of beauty stuff every month.
> 
> ...


 Agreed. I'm 32 and I love ipsy, and I already have a huge makeup &amp; skincare collection of both high and lower end products. Drugstore doesn't necessarily mean low quality. The beauty blogger Temptalia tests really high end products constantly, yet she'll list some of the best formulas coming from Maybelline, Revlon, and L'Oreal right alongside her Tom Ford, Chanel, and Guerlain. Ipsy has a lot of universal appeal, because most people don't have much money. I loved Birchbox, too, but get more things that I like from ipsy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I'm 32 and I love ipsy, and I already have a huge makeup &amp; skincare collection of both high and lower end products. Drugstore doesn't necessarily mean low quality. The beauty blogger Temptalia tests really high end products constantly, yet she'll list some of the best formulas coming from Maybelline, Revlon, and L'Oreal right alongside her Tom Ford, Chanel, and Guerlain. Ipsy has a lot of universal appeal, because most people don't have much money. I loved Birchbox, too, but get more things that I like from ipsy.


 Mmmhmm and I think the difference is more about perception than any actual quality difference. I like that you get a whole wide range of item prices from Ipsy (some are really affordable...others are more mid-range prestige like Urban Decay and Smashbox!) And I see a lot of snobby comments about Birchbox being high end while Ipsy is low-end but let's keep in mind that they have sent out many of the same brands. (And Birchbox this month sent out Coastal Scents, which is NOT a high end brand but one I love, and jacked the price up when they put it in their shop...yeah, perception...)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, to correct my earlier post, I remember now that Ipsy did send out a dry shampoo once, that Pssst stuff. BUt still not in every bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 21, 2013)

Ya know.. I have recently signed up for Ipsy. I never tried it before and was put on the wait list. I used to subscribe to birch box and got kind of frustrated with them because I got so many perfume samples and felt like I wasn't getting anything fun anymore.

That being said I kept all of the products and as time has gone one have found myself wondering about things and going back to it and using it. For example, they sent a clarifying shampoo that I just used the other day. I miss my little once a month present "surprise" I get in the mail. I think I am going to join BB again, after this month I don't love what they have in this months box.

I also feel special unpacking their lovely wrapped package.

Does anyone know what the little piece of ribbon that's in the box always is for?


----------



## Crystalleigh7 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes. It's lots of fun to get new goodies to play w for the month


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya know.. I have recently signed up for Ipsy. I never tried it before and was put on the wait list. I used to subscribe to birch box and got kind of frustrated with them because I got so many perfume samples and felt like I wasn't getting anything fun anymore.
> 
> ...


 Are you talking about Birchbox? The only ribbon that used to be in the boxes was the one they tied up the little "package" with...but they don't do that anymore. They switched to putting a couple of items in a little cardboard pillow pack, instead.


----------



## l1qu1dsk1e (Sep 11, 2013)

I absolutely love Ipsy! I started back in April, and although, I didn't care for that months bag, I've fallen in love with every bag since then. Sure, you get items you could careless for, but I put those items aside and give them away as gifts. The total value of Aug (2013) bag for me was around $46. $46 worth of items for only $10? That's a steal! This month's bag (September) doesn't have any higher ticketed items like August's bag (I got the UD lipstick, and Smashbox primer in that bag), but it is still worth the money. I also cannot complain for September's bag, for I am one of the winners to host a Benefit + Ipsy Lash Bash party. I don't know what all is in the box they send, as of yet. But I'm sure it will make up for the low end products. Birchbox has been on my "may cancel soon" list, though, because most of my boxes averaging a value of $14-$20, with a lot of foil packet samples. I can't do a thorough review with a 1 time use products. I probably won't cancel though, lol because I do like trying all the stuff in my subscription boxes.


----------



## sg00 (Sep 12, 2013)

Definitely!! I started subscribing last month, and loved both August's bag as well as my soon-to-come September bag. I love that Ipsy products are usually applicable to my needs and enough for me to get a few tries out of (often full sized), vs. Birchbox. It's definitely my favorite of the inexpensive subscription boxes.


----------



## dianakim1430 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have the ipsy subscription and its ok.. I was really impressed in the beginning but have really been let down the past 2 months and have to admit that I am totally not looking forward to this months bag. They continue to send me hair care products which I don't prefer and this month half of the contents is shampoo and conditioner. One thing that I have also noticed more and more is that the beauty bloggers and youtubers that are subscribed are getting bonus items that are super nice and the people who are just regular subscribers are getting the ok stuff. I understand that they want the promotion but at the same time we are all spending the same amount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also wish that they did the point system like bb as well. I will continue to subscribe for now but I hope it gets better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Sep 15, 2013)

I joined back when it was MyGlam. I had unsubscribed after a few months when the bags were going downhill. After they reinvented themselves, I decided to give them another chance. I'm still subscribed. So far, a lot of the bags seemed to be hit or miss with me, but the bags are useful and there's at least 1 thing I like from each bag. Sometimes they do send full sized goods, which is a great thing. Would I recommend them? Yes, I would. Their shipping has been more consistent than BB (I've been having trouble with BB lately with them not shipping my boxes). But only if you're okay with having a lot of little known brands (not a bad thing, but it doesn't appeal to everyone).


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 16, 2013)

i guys! If you can, take a moment to check out my unboxing for this month! Thank you! 






Mod Edit - Please no personal YouTube Channel promoting, per our TOS, thank you!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been on the IPSY wait list box for about a month and a half now. I've heard nothing. I hate waiting ... lol.


----------



## nanutter (Sep 16, 2013)

I was waitlisted for two months. No word, then one day a happy little email arrived. People get taken off waitlist closere to the end of the month from my own impatient research.


----------



## Poly88 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi!

      I can say that I looove ipsy! I've order it a couple of times and i love everything about it. They give you a cute small makeup bag and 4 to five products (with full size products and samplers + discounts on ipsy.com). The best thing is that you can unsubscribe and subscribe again (I do it when I have a low budget lol) Anyways, its worth it! 

Hope this helps;

xo*
Poly


----------



## dawn767 (Oct 20, 2013)

I know what you mean about beauty army. I was so excited for it. I just received my first box, and ALL the samples were 1 use only. It was 1 facial wipe in a foil pack, 1 facial mask in a foil pack, a teeny tiny bottle of shampoo (barely enough for one use)... you get the gist. I don't know if I'll cancel though, because I can always skip a month if I don't like the stuff. I'll just be paying more attention to the sizes in the descriptions.

I'm currently on the Ipsy waiting list...could take a long time though.


----------



## dawn767 (Oct 20, 2013)

Poly88-- You say you can subscribe and unsubscribe when you want. Do you have to go back on the waiting list each time? Or does it hold your spot for you?


----------



## Poly88 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well to be honest, I did it once last year so when I subscribed again I did wait, because the monthly offer wasn't available (or idk) but it wasn't that long. After that I checked again and I order it! That can be a little pain in the butt but I can't complain about the products. Good Luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Poly88 (Oct 20, 2013)

Btw Idk if they changed that, I unsubscribe because I can't afford it every month. Maybe if you go to the Q&amp;A section it can answer your question better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poly88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well to be honest, I did it once last year so when I subscribed again I did wait, because the monthly offer wasn't available (or idk) but it wasn't that long. After that I checked again and I order it! That can be a little pain in the butt but I can't complain about the products. Good Luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Once you have an active Ipsy subscription it auto renews each month you don't have to check back and re order.

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Poly88-- You say you can subscribe and unsubscribe when you want. Do you have to go back on the waiting list each time? Or does it hold your spot for you?
If you unsubscribe from Ipsy you do have to go on the wait list if you want to resubscribe.


----------



## Poly88 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## Josie Rosas (Mar 18, 2014)

I love ipsy! For the March 2014 Glam Bag I received the bareminerals lipstick, the bora bora eyeshadow quad, the chella blue eye liner, and the vita liberata luxury tan. I absolutely love getting new makeup every month! The website itself is a lot of fun, and so is following ipsy on Facebook, there is a strong sense of community with other women that are also interested in makeup. 
 

(no personal subscription links, please -magicalmom)


----------



## iBlanca (Mar 19, 2014)

I've heard amazing things! I get my first bag in April! I will post about it and first impressions and will definitely put a video on my YouTube channel





(please no personal youtube channel links -magicalmom)


----------



## iBlanca (Mar 19, 2014)

You can get off the wait list by sharing to your fb friends. Where it says "wait list" there is a link below that tells you how to get off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's how I got off it


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 19, 2014)

In my opinion, whether it's worth it or not depends on what you want.

Surprise goodies: YES, totally worth it!

Stuff you actually like and will use: NO, so not worth it!


----------



## vainilla (Mar 19, 2014)

I subscribed a month ago to Ipsy. I allowed them to publish on my Facebook and I got in the same day. It was actually too late for the March box, but I will be in for AprilÂ´s. I have been liking previous boxes although I tend to stick to higher end brands. I was subscribed to BB, Sample Society and Glossy box. I unsubscribed to them to try something different and I decided to go for Ipsy, New Beauty Test Tubes, and of course keeping my all time favorite Yuzen. I am actually looking forward to experiencing new brands, and for 10$ thereÂ´s really nothing to lose.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Mar 20, 2014)

it is very much worth it. i love trying out products &amp; you get some full sized ones too.

if you don't like what they give you, you can go on the website and give a review saying you don't like it

and they will try not to send something like that again. i got this small size of BB cream that i am in love with

and just bought the full size the other day. very worth it.


----------



## Tifflesann (Mar 24, 2014)

My sister subscribes to IPSY and loves it, she has been telling me to do and I still haven't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should do it if I'm telling you all that it's recommended!


----------



## candicesj (Mar 25, 2014)

I love IPSY. I've been unsubbed for a while now but that was really just because I was overloaded with beauty products. I always liked most of the products in my IPSY bags and they allowed me to discover brands I hadn't tried before. They had really good sized products and value in each bag, though they are not high end. I would recommend based on my experience.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 3, 2014)

So it still says I'm on the waitlist but my card was charged. I'm pretty mad because it clearly states I wouldn't be charged until I was off the waitlist. Should I email CS or call or just chill out and see what happens? Sigh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So it still says I'm on the waitlist but my card was charged. I'm pretty mad because it clearly states I wouldn't be charged until I was off the waitlist. Should I email CS or call or just chill out and see what happens? Sigh





I'd contact them. It just might be a computer glitch. And besides, whenever money and credit card information is involved, you never just want to leave and see what happens.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 5, 2014)

I tried Ipsy before birchbox and I hated it. I took the quiz when I signed up and I put that I wasn't big on bright colors. What did they send me? Bright orangish gold eyeshadow, some neon blush that I will never use and some bright blue eyeliner. I haven't used any of it. Ipsy seems like its more makeup related. I love birchbox because I'm more into skin and hair. And they provide both of those. I've used almost everything from my birchbox!


----------



## award04 (Apr 5, 2014)

> I tried Ipsy before birchbox and I hated it. I took the quiz when I signed up and I put that I wasn't big on bright colors. What did they send me? Bright orangish gold eyeshadow, some neon blush that I will never use and some bright blue eyeliner. I haven't used any of it. Ipsy seems like its more makeup related. I love birchbox because I'm more into skin and hair. And they provide both of those. I've used almost everything from my birchbox!


 I agree completely. They send a lot of trendy makeup items - which is perfect for a lot of people. I use about 40-50% of what I get from Ipsy. I like Birchbox much better. I've found so many new things from BB. I am contemplating canceling Ipsy - but hanging in there for now. I just added a 2nd Birchbox though.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 5, 2014)

I lasted one month of ipsy and I could think of 50 other things I'd rather spend 10$ on. I've had birchbox for I think 5 months now and I'm excited every time it comes. I love the leave in conditioner I got last month. Smells soooooo good!


----------



## lanabuch (Apr 7, 2014)

I hated Ipsy. I tried it for 3 months, and kept getting Be a Bombshell products (I think that is what the brand name is). I hate that brand haha. Also I felt like they were really cheap products and I never used anything. However, for only $10/month I shouldn't have expected better. I just gave my sister everything. 

I did get a Chella highlighter in one bag that I have fallen in love with, so that discovery was AMAZING!!!


----------



## guenivere (Apr 7, 2014)

I canceled Ipsy after the first month. The products I received were low quality (crappy ingredients) and did not impress me. I'd rather have high end samples of things I'd actually purchase if I knew they were any good.

Looking at the posts here today, it looks like they've changed the quality of the items, however, so...!


----------



## snowingwhite (Apr 7, 2014)

I LOVE IPSY!  I've used most of the things they've sent over the past 6 months.  On the contrary, I HATED Birchbox.  I tried them out for about 6 months before cancelling.  I hated almost everything they sent.  For instance, feet wipes?!?!?!  Ughh..what was THAT about.  

My sister loves glossybox and I might consider subscribing to that.  For now, though, I am in LOVE with my ipsy boxes


----------



## Krystan (Apr 7, 2014)

WOW so many differing opinions. 

I guess everyone just has to try it for themselves!!


----------



## BP1887 (Apr 7, 2014)

for $10 a month, its worth it for a few months here and there. sometimes they will mail out a product that itself is worth more that $10. and other months i feel like I should have put those $10 towards something at sephora. We will see how this month goes.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 8, 2014)

> WOW so many differing opinions.Â  I guess everyone just has to try it for themselves!!Â


 Pretty much. I love both ipsy and Birchbox, but can really only afford one, so I switch between them every once in a while. But all of the top subscriptions still get mixed reviews, so it depends on what you're looking for. Regardless of what the subscription services suggest as far as personalizing your items, I wouldn't ever count on it. The whole point is to get you to try something new. They can only work with what the brands are willing to provide as far as samples. It's most likely a computer program that chooses who gets what, so it's probably based mostly on numbers. If you have 80 samples to give out of X brand and 120 subscribers that would like to get it based on their profile, a bunch of people won't get it. I would rather have a chance of getting it than nobody getting it just because they don't have enough for everyone. On the other hand, if you have 240 samples of a product and 120 subscribers, everyone is going to get it regardless of their preferences. But the subscription service has to be fairly open to what the brands want to promote so that they can keep brands participating, otherwise the sub service dies even if there are a lot of subscribers.


----------



## Allusgirls (Apr 10, 2014)

I like my ipsy box.   I am going to try birchbox and/or beautybox5 next.


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Apr 11, 2014)

Overall, Ipsy is definitely worth the $10 a month. You'll get stuff that you don't like, but you can always swap it with someone else.


----------



## snowingwhite (Apr 11, 2014)

Just an update, ipsy just notified me that they accidentally sent a repeat in my April box from prior boxes and asked me whether I wanted extra 500 points or an extra sample in the next box.  I think that amount of care to correct something that I probably wouldn't care too much about (I'm getting a repeat eyeshadow brush which I like anyway) states that they want to make sure their customers are satisfied.  I'm sorry, but I simply can't say the same for birchbox.  I'm so glad I cancelled.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *snowingwhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just an update, ipsy just notified me that they accidentally sent a repeat in my April box from prior boxes and asked me whether I wanted extra 500 points or an extra sample in the next box.  I think that amount of care to correct something that I probably wouldn't care too much about (I'm getting a repeat eyeshadow brush which I like anyway) states that they want to make sure their customers are satisfied.  I'm sorry, but I simply can't say the same for birchbox.  I'm so glad I cancelled.

I'm really impressed that THEY took that initiative even before you informed them! Great customer service like that is hard to come by. 

I'm on the waitlist, hurry up ipsy!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixels (Apr 11, 2014)

BTW this was on FaceBook Want a Glam Bag? Glam up your 2014 starting with the May Glam Bag! For a limited time we're making it easier than ever to hop off the Waitlist and start enjoying a Glam Bag each month. Existing Waitlisters: FIRST sign in to ipsy.com and THEN click here: http://mygl.am/SkipTheWaitlist. There are very limited spots still available... Hurry!


----------



## Candy Sebring (May 15, 2015)

If you are a high end makeup snob like me (Sephora, MAC, KatVonD, Benefit, TooFaced, etc.) You will be disgustingly disappointed with Ipsy.. as I was. I cancelled after my first bag because I could NOT believe I spent $10 on what was MAYBE MAYBE MAYBE worth $4, and not to mention I didn't like or want ANY of the products I received. I didn't receive anything remotely close to what I chose in my little Q&amp;A quizlet Ipsy makes you take to determine what they should send you. I don't know why I even wasted my time filling it out. Total rip off. Totally not worth it.


----------



## Geek2 (May 15, 2015)

candystylee86 said:


> If you are a high end makeup snob like me (Sephora, MAC, KatVonD, Benefit, TooFaced, etc.) You will be disgustingly disappointed with Ipsy.. as I was. I cancelled after my first bag because I could NOT believe I spent $10 on what was MAYBE MAYBE MAYBE worth $4, and not to mention I didn't like or want ANY of the products I received. I didn't receive anything remotely close to what I chose in my little Q&amp;A quizlet Ipsy makes you take to determine what they should send you. I don't know why I even wasted my time filling it out. Total rip off. Totally not worth it.


2nd this. This was my experience as well. Nothing in my first bag was usable for me. It's probably a great service but I'm not part of their target market.


----------



## Hackett (May 18, 2015)

I think it's nice


----------

